# MediTech , Thailand crashed and hair floating inside.



## ThaiSharky (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey everyone I am new here , I am over in Pattaya,Thailand trying to do a  worry free cycle and bought some gear from the pharmacy called  Meditech.
I bought some methandienone 50mg inject and some Sustanon 250 both by  Medi tech . I pulled the methandienone out of the box and noticed it had  crashed I tried to heat it up but it did nothing to help so I decied to look at the Sustanon and I seen a hair floating  around in it. I bought this stuff in a Pharmacy and it's supposed to be  made in Germany anyone know about this stuff?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 21, 2013)

its UGL! what you can do...you got what you pay...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 21, 2013)

this is never GMP,its UGL and i am sure this brand is not THAI FDA approved!

you can ask there if they have any Asia Pharma on stock


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm not sure that first pic is crashed it just looks dirty to me. I would NOT use any of that bro.  If you are bound and determined to inject it you can do a search for filtering and attempt to filter the vial with the hair.  The one you are calling crashed... well when test falls out of solution it looks like this:






If it were simply test not remaining disollved in the solution you may be able to re-desolve it by reheating but thats not what yours looks like to me.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 21, 2013)

*safe yoursalfe-do not inject it!*


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2013)

Bin that dodgy gear, find a new pharmacy


----------



## longworthb (Jan 21, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> this is never GMP,its UGL and i am sure this brand is not THAI FDA approved!
> 
> you can ask there if they have any Asia Pharma on stock


Lmfao


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 21, 2013)

Throw that in the garbage


----------



## blergs. (Jan 21, 2013)

if there was a hair in there then TOSS IT! and fine a KNOWN lab


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 21, 2013)

*Dear ThaiSharky, since you got scammed and got fake gear!

i am here to help you and i can send you 20ml cypibolic FREE

just pm me and i will send you 20ml cypbiobolic total FREE!

Wp*


----------



## president (Jan 21, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *Dear ThaiSharky, since you got scammed and got fake gear!
> 
> i am here to help you and i can send you 20ml cypibolic FREE
> 
> ...




I got scammed too


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 21, 2013)

president said:


> I got scammed too



show real pic ...


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 21, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *Dear ThaiSharky, since you got scammed and got fake gear!
> 
> i am here to help you and i can send you 20ml cypibolic FREE
> 
> ...




I woke up to -30C weather today, and the only thing that'll warm me up is some freebies


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 21, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I woke up to -30C weather today, and the only thing that'll warm me up is some freebies



IF YOU NEVER TRY ap JET..why you not enter free video gear


----------



## president (Jan 21, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> show real pic ...



I was only half-joking lol...but here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/174850-cloudy-gear.html

Those British dragon Methanabols look yummy


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 21, 2013)

president said:


> I was only half-joking lol...but here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/174850-cloudy-gear.html
> 
> Those British dragon Methanabols look yummy




i hope you not inject that oils!


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 21, 2013)

those are pretty lables though


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 21, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> its UGL! what you can do...you got what you pay...



I remember you selling bunk test and bunk test suspension so your over-priced shit supposedly made to FDA GMP standards is a bunch of bullshit too.


----------



## president (Jan 21, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> I remember you selling bunk test and bunk test suspension so your over-priced shit supposedly made to FDA GMP standards is a bunch of bullshit too.




Isnt there lab reports showing Asia cyp to be good on this board?


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 21, 2013)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

the drama.

I am glad to see WP giving back to the community though.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 22, 2013)

president said:


> Isnt there lab reports showing Asia cyp to be good on this board?



yes few lab reports and all are fantastic!


----------



## longworthb (Jan 22, 2013)

There cyp was g2g also the deca and bd dbol. All good shit


----------

